# GUI Calendar



## purzelbaum_m (20. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Kalender mit grafischer Oberfläche.. den ich einfach in meinem Programm einbinden kann... hat vielleicht wer einen schon mal gemacht, bzw. weiß wo ich einen herbekommen kann??

hab bisher nur von ActiveTree was gefunden, aber das kostet was^^ free wäre mir viiiel lieber^^

vielen Dank


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

NachoCalendar?


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jul 2006)

JCalendar?


----------



## Oni (20. Jul 2006)

Ganze Sätze ? 

;-)


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2006)

Deine Aussage ist recht dürftig, aber evtl. ist das hier was für dich

http://microba.sourceforge.net/


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

Oni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ganze Sätze ?
> 
> ;-)



Gibst du immer ganze Sätze in Google ein?


----------



## purzelbaum_m (20. Jul 2006)

Ich würde gerne in ein JTextFeld oder Label oder so ähnlich, ein Datum einfügen, und dieses Datum sollte man am besten aus einem Kalender herausnehmen können^^


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2006)

ja wie gesagt, hast du dir den link von mir angeschaut? Dürfte genau das sien, was du brauchst.


----------



## purzelbaum_m (20. Jul 2006)

Jab, danke, sieht gut aus  ich hoffe das ist einfacher zu implementieren als der nachoCalendar^^ was sind den JGoodies - ein Look and Feel, oder? den brauch ich dafür, gell? - wo bekommen ich den her? Der Link 'jgoodies.org' stimmt nicht^^ und ist der for free?


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2006)

Normal brauchst du JGoodies dafür nicht. JGoodies ist ein Projekt um deine Anwendung "schöner" zu machen. Gibt u. a. auch ein Look and Feel von denen. www.jgoodies.com .


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Normal brauchst du JGoodies dafür nicht. JGoodies ist ein Projekt um deine Anwendung "schöner" zu machen. Gibt u. a. auch ein Look and Feel von denen. www.jgoodies.com .



Etwas präziser bitte. JGoodies ist zunächst mal nichts weiter als ne Website vom guten Karsten Lentzsch. Der bietet dort eine Reihe von freien Libs an (Forms, Looks, Binding), ebenso wie seine kommerzielle Suite, zu der u.a auch ein Application Framework gehört.

"Apache" ist ja auch nicht ein einziges Programm. Es ist nichtmal überhaupt eines.


----------



## purzelbaum_m (20. Jul 2006)

ahhh.. ok.. cool!

so, hab nun herausgefunden das ich den DatePicker brauche.. mal schauen...

cool:

```
DatePicker dp = new DatePicker();
        dp.setBounds(10,210,100,20);
        this.contGoOut.add(dp);
```

das ist ja schon alles, geile Sache, vielen Dank!

(jab, ich weiß, null - Layout ist nicht ideal  )
next step -jgoodies - damit kann man echt alles schöner machen...


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2006)

@ Al immer diese Kniebohrerei ...  :wink: 

@ purzelbaum_m kannst dir ja ma die Forms anschauen, damit kannste dein Null-Layout gut ersetzen


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @ Al immer diese Kniebohrerei ...  :wink:



Iss doch hier kein Fuzzy-Logic Forum


----------



## purzelbaum_m (20. Jul 2006)

jetzt hab ich aber noch ein Problem.. ich habe ein JApplet^^ wenn ich jetzt das Teil von nem anderen PC aus aufrufe, dann hat der natürlich nicht das jar file auf seinem rechner.. was muss ich da tun,..??


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2006)

Welches Jar?


----------



## purzelbaum_m (21. Jul 2006)

also ich habe den Kalender von microba genommen und habe das package
import com.michaelbaranov.microba.calendar.DatePicker;
eingebunden...

Dabei kommt die Fehlermeldung: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/michaelbaranov/microba/calendar/DatePicker
sofern ich mein Applet über einen Browser aufrufe auf einem beliebigen PC.. incl. meiner - wenn ich allerdings mein Applet mit meiner Entwicklungsumgebung aufrufe (ich habe JBuilder) dann geht es eiwandfrei..
- da habe ich unter Required Libraries das microba-0.4.1-bin.jar eingetragen..

Woran liegt das und wie kann es behoben werden..? Kann mir wer helfen


----------



## purzelbaum_m (21. Jul 2006)

ich glaube ich muss was in meiner html - Datei was reinschreiben - nur was *grübel*


----------



## purzelbaum_m (21. Jul 2006)

wow, wer suchet der findet *g*

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13126&highlight=java+lang+noclassdeffounderror+applet

danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------

